# CAN has the same level of geneous as the later era Beatles



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im lisening to tago mago probably perhaps CAN best album of these prog behemot.I have several
albums by em none are appealing has this one.Monster movie that came before was awesome too, so i guess they are my 2 favorite.

There debut is good so is Deadlock, there ege banyasi that is great too but oddball.I dont know all there output since they were prolific, i would be cureous to hear Future days...

*Anyone here has all the CAN released and can talk about em, his favorite and is skipper...
Because im wondering if i have the essential CAN albums and i dont need more.*CAN and NEU were perhaps the most significant exponant of the prog genra in germany in the 70''
two of the greatess prog bands.

Im hoping there is not another tread in the same genra allready 
Have a nice day folks


----------



## PenaColada (Jul 30, 2015)

Can are amazing! Tago Mago is my favorite Can album as well, some of the best rock music I've ever heard. Future Days is almost as good in my opinion, and Ege Bamyasi is great as well.


----------



## Conglomerate (Jan 30, 2016)

Future Days, Tago Mago, Ege Bamyasi, and Monster Movie are all great.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Conglomerate said:


> Future Days, Tago Mago, Ege Bamyasi, and Monster Movie are all great.


^^ Yep.

I agree.


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

One of my top bands, Future Days is my all time fav album.


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

I love pretty much everything up to and including Soon Over Babaluma. One of the greatest bands of all time.


----------

